# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 08/09



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juli 2009)

Auch diesen Monat gibt es vorab wieder einen Einblick in die neuesten Ausgaben der Advanced Photoshop und der Photoshop Creative.


Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 08/09



*Features/ Interviews*

Interview: Nik Ainley
Feature: Retro Design
Feature: Dabei sein ist gut… Gewinnen ist besser!
Showcase
Spotlight

*Workshops*

Masterclass:  Kreativ-Duell
Masterclass: Maritimes Matte Painting von A bis Z
Masterclass: Fashion-Illustration
Masterclass: Ausleuchten und Manipulierenwie die Profis
Spritzige Porträts ganz einfach
Street Art Digital

*Heft-CD *

Projektdateien
30 Min. Video-Workshop ,Photoshop CS4 Dirty Tricks‘ – Teil 2
Über 220 Werkzeuge und Materialien

Diese Ausgabe ist ab 15. Juli 2009 im Handel erhältlich.



Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 08/09



*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit dem Designer-Team House of Aces
Ratgeber: Einstellungsebenen Bedienungsanleitung Heft
Technik-Tipp: Schnellauswahl in Photoshop Elements
Technik des Monats: Mit dem Lasso richtig arbeiten
Technik-Tipp: Stapelverarbeitung
Checkpoint: Graukartenersatz SpyderCube
Checkpoint: Buchbesprechung Das perfekte Fotobuch gestalten

*Tutorials*

Malen mit dem Kunstprotokoll-Pinsel
Bild für Bild – Panoramen mit Photoshop
Modezeichnungen mit Stoff und Farbe
Digitaler Filmstreifen
Knicke entfernen (3. Teil Fotorestaurierung)
Text mit Pfaden dekorieren
Perfektes Familienporträt
Graffitikunst
Malen mit dem Wischfinger
Individuelle Verpackung

*Heft-CD *

alle Dateien und Materialien zu den zehn Tutorials
167 Pinsel
45 Texturen und Muster
20 Verläufe
10 Vektorgrafiken
20 Referenz fotos ‚Unterwasser‘

Diese Ausgabe ist ab 15. Juli 2009 im Handel erhältlich.


Disclosure: Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir vorab die Inhalte der Magazine Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

